# Referenzdaten können nicht angelegt werden



## Neuling74 (4 September 2007)

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde!
Habe folgendes Problem. Bei einer bestehenden Anlage(zur Zeit noch in der Inbetriebnahme) verwende ich zwei 317-2DP. Habe 2 OP 177B drin, 2 PC auf denen eine WinCC flex Runtime läuft. Sind zwei Anlagen, die allerdings auch im Verbund laufen können sollen.Bis heute Mittag war auch noch alles in Ordnung. Aber dann kam der Hammer. Hatte in einem Baustein etwas geändert und wollte ihn speichern. Da kam folgende Meldung:

Speichern(34:152)
Die Referenzdaten zum aktuellen Baustein konnten nicht angelegt werden.

Habe dann versucht das Projekt zu reorganisieren. Dieses brachte kein Erfolg.
Dann wollte ich die Referenzdaten neu generieren. Folgende Meldung:

Anzeige (257:26))
Interner Fehler:  Die Verbindung zwischen zwei Objekten konnte nicht hergestellt werden.


Wat ist das für ein Mist? Was ist da passiert?  :twisted: :sw13:

Hatte dieses Problem schon einmal jemand?
Wäre nett wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.


----------



## Ralle (4 September 2007)

Versuch mal "Speichern unter" mit Reorganisieren. Das kann man in dem Fenster "Speichern unter" anhaken.


----------



## edi (4 September 2007)

habe dazu kürzlich etwas im Siemens Support gelesen,
vielleciht hilft es dir 

http://support.automation.siemens.c...&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&load=treecontent


----------



## Maxl (4 September 2007)

Ich kenne dieses Problem nur dann, wenn das S7-Projekt beispielsweise auf einem Netzlaufwerk oder auf einer externen Festplatte liegt. Ist ein Baustein geöffnet und noch nicht gespeichert, und gleichzeitig wird die Verbindung zum Netzlaufwerk getrennt, werden teilweise die Referenzdaten zerschossen. Sie lassen sich dann auch nicht mehr neu generieren, "Speichern unter mit Reorganisation" hilft hier auch nicht.

Mit einigem Experimentieren habe ich aber einen Weg gefunden:
Vorweg: mach zuerst eine Sicherheitskopie des Projekts
1. S7-Programm markieren (also den übergeorneten Ordner von "Bausteine", "Quellen" und Symbole) --> rechte Maustaste --> kopieren (alternativ: ctrl-c)
2. im hauptordner des Projektes das kopierte Programm einfügen. Bei dem nun folgenden Kopiervorgang wird das Komplette Programm mit Quellen und Symbolik kopiert - die Referenzdaten werden NICHT mitkopiert.
3. Wählt man bei dem kopierten Programm nun "Extras --> Referenzdaten --> anzeigen", bietet der Simatic Manager die Option "aktualisieren" gar nicht an, sondern erlaubt nur "neu generieren" (kann übrigens ein paar Minuten dauern)
4. War dieser Generier-Vorgang erfolgreich, muss man das ganze natürlich umgekehrt auch wieder machen, nämlich:
5. Das S7-Programm, welches als Unterordner an der CPU hängt (und dessen referenzdaten zerschossen wurden) muss komplett gelöscht werden.
6. Das zuvor kopierte S7-Programm aus dem Hauptordner des Projekts wieder als unterordner der CPU kopieren
7. Referenzdaten erneut generieren.

Bei uns arbeiten häufig mehrere Leute auf einem S7-Projekt, welches auf der Festplatte eines dieser Leute, auf einem Server oder auf einem NAS liegt. Da kam es schon mal vor, dass jemand ein Netzwerkkabel aussteckt, während er einen Baustein offen hat - dabei trat i.d.R. meist dieses Problem auf.
Mit der oben Beschriebenen Methode haben wir jedes dieser Projekte wieder in die Gänge gekriegt.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Neuling74 (6 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Versuch mal "Speichern unter" mit Reorganisieren. Das kann man in dem Fenster "Speichern unter" anhaken.



Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. Das habe ich probiert und es hat nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem Danke  für deine schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Neuling74 (6 September 2007)

edi schrieb:


> habe dazu kürzlich etwas im Siemens Support gelesen,
> vielleciht hilft es dir
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&load=treecontent



Auch Dir ein Dankeschön für den Hinweis. Habe es zwar nicht probiert, weil ich so verfahren bin wie Maxl es beschrieben hat.


----------



## Neuling74 (6 September 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich kenne dieses Problem nur dann, wenn das S7-Projekt beispielsweise auf einem Netzlaufwerk oder auf einer externen Festplatte liegt. Ist ein Baustein geöffnet und noch nicht gespeichert, und gleichzeitig wird die Verbindung zum Netzlaufwerk getrennt, werden teilweise die Referenzdaten zerschossen. Sie lassen sich dann auch nicht mehr neu generieren, "Speichern unter mit Reorganisation" hilft hier auch nicht.
> 
> Mit einigem Experimentieren habe ich aber einen Weg gefunden:
> Vorweg: mach zuerst eine Sicherheitskopie des Projekts
> ...



Hallo Maxl!
Danke für den Tipp. Habe es so probiert und es hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank. Das Problem war wahrscheinlich genau das wie Du es beschrieben hast. Funktionirt wenigstens alles wieder. Wir haben das Programm nämlich tatsächlich über Netzwerk(zwei Notebooks) geändet. Wahrscheinlich ist die Verbindung kurz abgerissen als wir Pause gemacht haben. Nochmals Dankeschön.


----------



## fast_forward (21 November 2011)

*Danke!*

Der Rat steht zwar schon einige Zeit im Netz ist aber noch immer aktuell und hat bestens geholfen!


----------



## svenhuber (19 Januar 2018)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Der von Maxl gegebene Tip hat bei mir nur bedingt geholfen. Danach kam die Fehlermeldung _Tabelle XUTILS\links\BSL0002 kann nicht geöffnet werden._ In XUTILS gab es die leeren Dateien BS000002.lck und BS000003.lck und in XUTILS\links BSL00003.DBF. Diese letztgenannte habe ich kopiert und in BSL00002.DBF umbenannt. Dann ging es. Anschließend kopierten Programm-Ordner gelöscht und nochmal reorganisert.


----------

